

Ask HN: HTML5 or Silverlight for a new Startup? - PhilWright

I am about to create a start-up offering an online service to consumers. Consumers that are not as tech savvy as HN users. We are talking about average mom and pop type users.<p>I want a rich user experience, something like a desktop quality application but on the Web. I have been considering Silverlight because it is already available and allows a rich application to be constructed. But I am thinking that the extra steps of getting the user to install Silverlight might be a issue with adoption.<p>So the alternative is HTML5 and using the Canvas. But is that really a good idea with the current state of adoption in browsers and standardization being at an early stage?<p>Which direction would be the best medium to long term choice here?
======
ndl
In the long term, you often have to aim where the market is going to be, even
at the expense of where it is now. I believe this reasoning favors HTML5.

Consider using a library such as Sproutcore to develop an HTML5 app with
desktop look and feel.

------
consultutah
I recommend using silverlight when you have business logic that can be reused
between the client and the server and you have control of the end users
installation. Since you are talking mom and pop I would either try to use
plain old HTML + js, skipping the canvas and html5 stuff if possible or going
to Flash and actionscript.

The main reason would be the installation experience. The less savvy don't
want or often even know how to install a new plugin.

~~~
PhilWright
I am concerned that Flash is like Silverlight in being a black box inside the
browser and some platforms (i.e. Apple) do not allow it to run on their
phones. In the long run I might want a mobile version of the site.

------
david927
_So the alternative is HTML5 and using the Canvas. But is that really a good
idea with the current state of adoption in browsers and standardization being
at an early stage?_

Consider RaphaelJS (<http://raphaeljs.com>). You get SVG running identically
in all major browsers, even IE 6, without a plug-in. The model is clean and
consistent and it's performant.

------
smallegan
HTML5.

